# Trouble getting fuel filter out



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Took the clamps off, put a little oil on it, the hoses twist but do not pull out. Am I missing something here? 2000 alti???


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

It won't be easy you're gonna have to pull very hard, another option is cut a slit in
the ends of the hoses with a knife to get the filter off then replace with new hoses.
Watch those knuckles !!


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol, yea the knuckle is already done. I could see replacing that top hose...but the bottom one, i dont know where it goes to and i dont have a lift to get underneath my car. how long is the bottom one? I did kill fuel pump with the fuse and ran it dry, do you think that caused a vacuum which made it harder to get off? As of now, i just hooked back up the old one.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Lol, yea the knuckle is already done. I could see replacing that top hose...but the bottom one, i dont know where it goes to and i dont have a lift to get underneath my car. how long is the bottom one? I did kill fuel pump with the fuse and ran it dry, do you think that caused a vacuum which made it harder to get off? As of now, i just hooked back up the old one.



The fuel hose goes into a soild stainless steel line under the car. Vacuum has nothing to do with difficutly removing the hose. It is just stuck on because of the barbed fittings at both ends of the filter, so sometimes it is necessary to cut the hose and replace it with a new one. Is pretty straight forward, just be careful with gasoline.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Londonderry said it well, the bottom hose is not that long but it will be a mother bear
to access with your hands. You will have to lay over the top of the motor with a flashlight
to see where the bottom hose meets the steel line. Not easy but it can be done.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

I have cut the metal pipe portion of the filter with hack saw and twisted out easily.
This way you do not have to buy the new hose. Use a long wide flat screw driver to push out
the bottom hose.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

grab the hose with one hand*, twist the filter with the other, it'll loose the adhered hose, put a ultrathin layer of silicone grease to each end of new filter to help removing the filter next time you change it.

*Use a rag, gloves or something similar to avoid sliping


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

suren said:


> I have cut the metal pipe portion of the filter with hack saw and twisted out easily.
> This way you do not have to buy the new hose. Use a long wide flat screw driver to push out
> the bottom hose.


I would not recommend giving this advices out. Using any tool that generates sufficient heat and spark around gasoline is dangerous. The best bet is to use a utility knife to cut where the hose meets the s.s. tubing and replace the hose.


----------

